# does not have graphic accelerator



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys..
Please help anyone with following problem-i had game need for speed most wanted-it was ok <play>..Now i installed another game but once i try to start it -game just cut off and next message appear"Your computer does not have graphic accelerator"
I don`t know what is that mean and how to solve this problem..
If any one know that-please help..
Thanks in advance


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

What other game did you install...and does Need for Speed still work?


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Megabite for reply...
My Need for speed still fine all works....
The installed game called "Truck 2"


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

the proper name of the game is<*Hard Track 2, Rig & Roll*

>


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

My guess is you are using the on-board graphics and do not have a standalone Video Card in that PC...the on-board graphics most likely is fairly basic and may have problems playing some games.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

I don`t really get what`s <standalone Video Card>...I have in PC NVIDIA GeForce GT 220 3Gb....
anyway what do i need to solve this problem????


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

What operating system are you running...XP, Vista?


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

I`m running windows7 professional


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try and download this video card driver to your desktop and install it and restart the PC

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=360196


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Megabite....
I`ve done all like you said but it still unsolved..When i installed from that link-next message appear_"There are no files to download.Please go to drivers and downloads to select file(s) "


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

When you click on the *Download *button...you will get a choice use Via Internet Explorer


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

When i first started to download i remember i had this option but know when i clicking again download button it`s downloading straigth to the desktop..any advise how can i do this again to choose via Internet Explorer...
thank you again Megabite for all help...


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you have full administrator rights?


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

yes...that`s my own PC


----------

